
Solu: The world's smallest general-purpose computer – #1 on Product Hunt - juhani
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/solu
======
detaro
discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10398750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10398750)

